# WKT - Walkabout Resources



## System (16 April 2013)

Walkabout Resources Limited (WKT) was formerly known as Nimrodel Resources Limited (NMR).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the NMR thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6445


----------



## G Sector (5 January 2017)

System said:


> Walkabout Resources Limited (WKT) was formerly known as Nimrodel Resources Limited (NMR).
> 
> Previous discussion of this company can be found in the NMR thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6445



  A new WKT, new management, up 20% in the last week, a must see for the Graphite/Lithium investor


----------



## greggles (14 December 2017)

After running from 9c to 20c over the past month, Walkabout Resources has given back all of those gains. It went up and straight back down again like a yo-yo. Great for traders, but no so great for holders.


----------



## newanimal (12 January 2018)

Broke out (up) with high volume on yesterdays announcement  of lithium exploration expansion in Namibia. I entered. dyor


----------



## greggles (30 August 2018)

Walkabout Resources up 17.86% to 16.5c today and looking like a potential breakout after announcing that it has received confirmation from the Ministry of Minerals of Tanzania for the granting of Mining Licence ML00638/2017 for the Lindi Jumbo Graphite Project in south eastern Tanzania.


----------



## greggles (2 April 2019)

Walkabout Resources is having its third crack in the last 12 months at breaking through 17c.

This morning the company announced that it has signed a binding offtake term sheet with expandable graphite producer, Inner Mongolia Qianxin Graphite Co., Ltd (IMQG) from China. The agreement secures  sales of up to 50% of planned annual production for the first three years.

This news is in addition to the Updated Ore Reserve announced on 28 February that increased the Proven and Probable Ore Reserves for its high-grade Lindi Jumbo graphite project to 5.5 million tonnes @ 17.9% TGC. This represents an 11% increase in Life of Mine grade from 16.1% to 17.9%, a 10% increase in Ore Reserve tonnes and a 22% increase in Total Graphitic Content.

WKT currently trading at 16.5c, up 6.45% on yesterday's close.


----------



## greggles (12 April 2019)

Well Walkabout Resources has well and truly broken out and has run all the way up to 24c this week. A great result for holders.

On Tuesday the company announced that a second binding offtake agreement had been signed with Chinese graphite products manufacturer Qingdao Risingdawn Graphite Technology Co., Ltd. The term sheet secures sales of an additional 25% of planned annual production for the first three years.

Then yesterday the company announced that a five year binding Global Sales, Purchase and Marketing Agreement has been signed between its 100% subsidiary Lindi Jumbo Limited and international commodities trading house Wogen Pacific Limited. The Agreement provides that Wogen will actively market Walkabout's graphite concentrate globally and will initially contract to buy and market a minimum of 10,000 tonnes up to a  maximum of 30,000 tonnes per annum of concentrate.

WKT management is clearly on the ball and has been kicking a lot of goals recently in regard to its Lindi Jumbo graphite project. It will be interesting to see where the WKT share price eventually settles. I suspect it may see 30c in the short term based on positive sentiment alone.


----------



## greggles (17 April 2019)

greggles said:


> I suspect it may see 30c in the short term based on positive sentiment alone.




Yep, and in only three trading sessions since my last post. Positive sentiment has pushed WKT up to a high of 32c today. No further announcements have been made since 11 April.

Fantastic run for Walkabout Resources.


----------



## greggles (13 April 2021)

It's taken a long time but Walkabout Resources has finally secured US$20 million in debt funding from Tanzanian Bank CRDB to assist in advancing the Lindi Jumbo Graphite Project through to production.

They are still US$12 million short, but I imagine that will come from a capital raising now that the first US$20 million is in the can.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 May 2021)

greggles said:


> It's taken a long time but Walkabout Resources has finally secured US$20 million in debt funding from Tanzanian Bank CRDB to assist in advancing the Lindi Jumbo Graphite Project through to production.
> 
> They are still US$12 million short, but I imagine that will come from a capital raising now that the first US$20 million is in the can.



after a 4 week period when WKT went from 15c to 36c, now leveled out at 32c, the company is now in a Trading Halt finalising a *Capital Raise*. This follows locking in the debt funding arrangement with CRBD. (see ASX announcement 13 April 2021)

The Company is now working through the process of executing the requisite security documentation and meeting conditions precedent in order to achieve first drawdown of project funds.


----------



## Muchado (3 January 2022)

WKT is one of my tips for the 2022 tipping comp More and more graphite will be used in batteries, with the jumbo flake graphite attracting the premium prices. The mine construction is processing well and should enter production this year. With offtake deals already struck there is little downside I can see here.


----------



## Muchado (31 December 2022)

Tipping WKT for the yearly comp. Quality graphite resource will hopefully get their act together and shine next year.


----------

